# Leader



## Joe Fish (Jul 15, 2012)

When y'all wade in the surf do you use a wire leader?
Or do you just use heavier mono?

I just picked up some mid coast corks and I'm just trying 
to figure out how to rig them.


----------



## John_B_1 (Jan 28, 2011)

I use 30 lb mono. About 2' long


----------



## That Robbie Guy (Aug 11, 2009)

I'm using fluorocarbon.


----------



## CulturedHick (Jun 11, 2011)

I use 2 feet of 20# flourocarbon.


----------



## Joe Fish (Jul 15, 2012)

Thanks for the help. Can't wait til that Walter heats up.


----------



## troutless (Feb 17, 2006)

Later in the summer when the mac's are in the surf they will cut you off if your using artificial. Then I would use about 2' of wire.


----------



## themadhunter (Oct 5, 2012)

Is there any reason to use a leader in the bay? 
Won't sharks bite if you're using live bait? Or just use mono/braid and let them cut it? 
Also, is a 18" lead long enough on a wire leader? Or is it his preference?


----------



## Joe Fish (Jul 15, 2012)

troutless said:


> Later in the summer when the mac's are in the surf they will cut you off if your using artificial. Then I would use about 2' of wire.


I was wondering about them. So they show up later in the summer?


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

Mackerel are in the surf now. 



I use a mono leader in the lake so hooks don't get tangled in braid and abrasion resistance to shell.


----------

